# dentastix for cats?



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Is there any sort of dental stick for cats? He will not under any circumstances eat raw wings etc. He hates it. So was wondering if there was anything else? 
Many thanks


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

I was under the impression that biscuits did help with dental care, but was told this isn't the case and that there are no dental sticks as such that actually work.

It's time to start the old brushing of your cats teeth with a toothbrush  I have been slowly getting my boys used to this, mucked it up to begin with by rushing it so don't go too quickly. There is a fab guide in the stickies here and it takes around 4 weeks to complete. I initially got a finger toothbrush but it was horrible and far to big and the bristles were rubber and far to tough imo.

So I went with this kit:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003Y3VE9G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It does have a finger brush but the other brush is far nicer and smaller and the bristles are actualy nice and soft. Even my Shadow who was putting up a mighty fight with the finger brush is starting to accept the smaller brush.

Also when you do start using the brush do it when they are nice and relaxed as it is easier then.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

You could try mice. My meezer won't touch chicken wings either but he'll eat mice and they are, arguably, better still for tooth cleaning so long as they are big enough to chew on.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine won't either. They have rough cut raw chunks and Webbox sticks, and they chew the Webbox sticks much better than the raw.


----------

